# Website Review



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,can you guys please review my website.

Axis Images - Premium Photography Service Kolkata Siliguri India | Axis Images

any suggestion to improve the outlook and functionality of site will be appreciated.

Thanks.

P.S. : Grammar Nazis,kindly spare.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

Quite nicely done, I would speed up the slideshow of the portfolios a bit, start with a more obvious 'bridal' shot on the wedding portfolio and be very clear about what the deliverables are for the packages.

The large white background (I have a big monitor) is a little bland but I imagine you are sizing for your client base.

("Passing out" in the US means fainting but the meaning is clear from the context.  :blushing

Lew


----------



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for valuable comment,I am using soliloquy , any other sliders which loads faster than this?
I kept background white so as to keep it simple and make the pages lighter.
All the details are mentioned in Wedding Packages page.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 16, 2014)

It took about 10 seconds to load the website.  That's way to long.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice - clean, easy to navigate.  I didn't find any excessive load times, but slow loading is common to many WordPress based 'sites.  My only suggestion is that you might consider displaying your galleries the same way, right now you have one automated slide show (not a fan, I like to be able to spend as much or as little time on an image as I choose, YMMV) and one 'click to change'.  I would also resize so that the whole image including navigation buttons fits on a 1024x768 resolution monitor.  People are lazy and don't like scrolling.


----------



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> It took about 10 seconds to load the website.  That's way to long.



yeah, I am unable to find another way to speed it up.



tirediron said:


> Nice - clean, easy to navigate.  I didn't find any excessive load times, but slow loading is common to many WordPress based 'sites.  My only suggestion is that you might consider displaying your galleries the same way, right now you have one automated slide show (not a fan, I like to be able to spend as much or as little time on an image as I choose, YMMV) and one 'click to change'.  I would also resize so that the whole image including navigation buttons fits on a 1024x768 resolution monitor.  People are lazy and don't like scrolling.



I love the squarespace style gallery, is there plugin which can enable me to display photos like that.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 16, 2014)

You can use this to try and speed up your site: https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http://www.axisimages.in/

Looking at your site from the SEO-prespective, you should change your <title> tag. You list your company twice (Axis Images - Premium Photography Service Kolkata Siliguri India | Axis Images). Nobody is going to search for your company. I suggest you use the Yoast SEO plugin. This way you can change your <title> tag, and description metadata tag. You might want to change your home page's <title> tag to read: 'Kolkata Wedding and Portrait Photographer'.


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks great...........thanks for sharing


----------

